# [SOLVED] Router is only allowing one computer to connect.



## Kevin2341 (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok, here is my issue and I have seen several other posts in here about similar issues but I haven't seen one about my specific error yet. Thanks in advance for your patience I'm a noobie when it comes to networking.

This isn't really my problem but my friends --- Last night he went to WalMart and bought a router, its a "Network Everywhere" 5 port 10\100 hub, i want to say the model is like rh1005 or something.

So since he doesn't know anything about this, I went ahead and tried to set this all up. I hooked the cable modem into the uplink jack, hooked up the computers while the Hub was off. I thought everything went okay since my other friends laptop was able to connect, but then i found out everyone else was unable to connect.

We are attempting to set up a PC, and two laptops. Me and my other friend both have new laptops, they are only a few months old each.

Now here is the weird part, when all of these computers are hooked up, my friends laptop can connect to the internet just fine, but the PC and my laptop aren't able to connect at all, my laptop gets stuck at identifying the router I think and when it "gives up" on my toolbar I get an icon of the two monitors, but a little caution sign rather than a little picture of the world next to the monitors.

So thats the end of my little story, heres some details of what I attempted to do.
I tried running repair on the internet options, it attempted to renew the IP, each time it failed.
I tried changing the IP manually, I want to say my friends IP is something like 168.222.128.131, its not exactly it but close enough. I tried changing the IP to 168.222.128.1 but had no luck.

One other thing I can think of, both my laptop and the PC had no default gateway or DNS server...... but I never thought to look up to see if my friends laptop had one, don't know if that would matter.

Any help here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Router is only allowing one computer to connect.*

No gateway and no DNS means no internet. On the working computer open a command prompt and type ipconfig /all
Now do the same on a non working computer and compare. Post a copy of those results here so we can analyse them.


----------



## Kevin2341 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Router is only allowing one computer to connect.*

Here is something i just figured out a few minutes ago (this is an edit). The thing my friend bought is a hub, not a router like I had thought.

Okay, heres my friends "ipconfig /all"

On his laptop.......

"Windows IP Configuration"

Thats all it says for that.

-------------------------

On his PC, which currently is using the internet (and is connected to the router).

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name: Not sure if this is secure to post here, will only post if required.
Primary Dns Suffix: nothing
Node Type: Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enabled: No

Ethernet Adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS suffix: nothing
Description: Intel(R) PRO\100 VE Networking Connection
Physical Address: 00-12-3F-71-84-44
Dhcp Enabled: yes
Autoconfig. Enabled: yes
IP Address: 68.189.35.53
Subnet Mask: 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway: 68.189.122.26
DNS Servers: 68.189.122.26
68.189.122.19
68.116.46.115
68.116.46.70

Looking at this first glance, at what little experience I have with this, I'm guessing that the reason this isn't working is because IP Routing is disabled... Now the question is how you enable it...

Thanks in advance ^_^


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Router is only allowing one computer to connect.*

Hi, it is a hub why not take it back and get what you need a router:smile:


----------



## Kevin2341 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Router is only allowing one computer to connect.*

Exactly what I thought.............

After I read on the box that this was a hub, (after I made my last post lol) I had a hunch thats exactly why it didn't work.

Thanks anyway


----------

